# Có nên mua bộ máy vặn vít Makita DF001DW dùng pin, đủ phụ kiện?



## Thiết bị điện chính hãng (9/12/21)

*Phân tích khả năng làm việc của Makita DF001DW 3.6V*
nếu ở Bosch Đức với một dòng Go Gen II bán chạy trên thị trường Việt Nam, thì hãng Makita Nhật Bản cũng với 1 vật dụng vặn vẹo vít có thông số làm cho việc tâng tự như vậy, đó là DF001DW.

Sản phẩm này chỉ chuyên cho tháo/vặn vít chuyên dụng, dùng năng lượng pin 3.6V tương đối mạnh mẽ, để đáp ứng cho nhu cầu tháo/vặn vít trong gia đình, toá lắp – tu sửa đồ điện tử, máy móc.





_Makita DF001DW hoạt động mạnh mẽ 3.6V, giúp bạn tháo căn vặn vít mau chóng_

Nguồn: Có nên mua bộ máy vặn vít Makita DF001DW dùng pin, đủ phụ kiện?
Với sự tân trang trong khoảng 81 phụ kiện cất chăm chút trong một hộp nhựa sẽ phục vụ bạn hồ hết trong công việc, phải kể đến như những đầu khẩu nhỏ, các dạng tua vít với hình trạng kích thước khác nhau (như hình).





_Makita DF001DW được trang bị đủ phụ kiện để tạo ra công tác_

Về công dụng, đồ vật này sở hữu thể giúp cho chúng ta toá vặn các vật dụng trong gia đình như đồ điện, điện tử, sửa điện, vặn vẹo tắc ke, chuyên dụng cho cho bất kì vít nhỏ thường nhật, một sản phẩm rất đáng để mang trong nhà!

Là chiếc máy bắn vít Makita với ưu điểm là xử lý nhanh, tốc độ bắt/tháo vít ổn định, đối sở hữu các vít nhỏ thường thấy trong nhà thì phương tiện bắt vít này mang thể khiến cho rất tốt mang tham số làm việc như sau:


Lực siết tối đa cứng/mềm: 4.0/3.0N.m
Lực siết khóa tối đa: 6.0N.m
Máy sử dụng mô tơ thanh hao than, thân máy không bị rung lắc lúc vận hành, lỗ bắn vít gỗ được xử lý khá mượt mà với kích cỡ phi 3.8 x 32mm. Bên cạnh đó, với thể bắt vít được trên tấm tôn, thép mỏng tương đối ổn!
Cách Chọn Công Cụ - Dụng Cụ Phù Hợp Với Nhu Cầu Sử Dụng

*Đánh giá thiết kế của máy bắt vít Makita DF001DW*
Thiết kế của máy vặn vít sử dụng pin Makita này khá nổi bật với kiểu dáng thanh mảnh dài, có thể gập lại thành dạng súng hoặc mở thẳng 180 độ để thích hợp có mọi điều kiện môi trường khiến cho việc khác nhau.

Vỏ bằng nhựa chịu lực, máy chỉ nặng khoảng đâu đó tầm 0,35g nên thao tác rất là dễ, ko bị mỏi tay ví như tiêu dùng lâu hay đa dạng lần, đây cũng là một trong những ưu điểm và cần phải có của cái máy tháo dỡ vít mini này.





_Tay cầm có thể gập lại hoặc mở ra 180 độ_

Tay cầm với bán kính khoảng 47mm, chiều dài mở rộng là 287mm, rất vừa vặn vẹo có bàn tay người trưởng thành, chống suôn sẻ trượt hiệu quả, giúp bạn khiến việc thoải mái và an toàn. Công tắc tháo/siết vít được tách biệt lập, sắp xếp ngay trên tay cầm, luôn tiện trong thời kỳ thao tác.

Không thể thiếu là tích hợp mẫu đèn LED giúp Quan sát thấp trong điều kiện thiếu sáng, rất thực tiễn trong việc tu tạo đồ điện, thường xuyên xúc tiếp sở hữu các chi tiết nhỏ. Tuy nhiên thì công tắc đèn lại sắp xếp ngay dưới đuôi máy, thiết kế này sẽ ko dễ dàng bằng đặt ngay trên thân máy.
Thiết bị chuyên dụng




_Máy vặn vẹo vít Makita DF001DW có ngoại hình nhỏ gọn, dễ tiêu dùng_

Tóm lại về bề ngoài của DF001DW 3.6V, khá là thuần tuý và dễ sử dụng!

*Có nên sắm máy vặn vít sử dụng pin Makita DF001DW 3.6V?*
Nếu như bạn hiểu được mục đích của sản phẩm này, bạn sẽ bằng lòng về chất lượng và kết quả mà chúng mang đến, sở hữu các áp dụng trong tôn tạo điện, lắp đặt nội thất trong gia đình, hoặc thợ sửa đồ điện tại nhà sử dụng dòng bắt vít Makita này cũng rất là phù hợp.

Bên cạnh đó, thời lượng pin dùng lâu, sạc nhanh an toàn mang đến sự thoả thích cho bạn trong quá trình tiêu dùng. Hộp máy cất cất đủ phụ kiện, kích thước gọn nhẹ, giúp bạn sở hữu đi đâu cũng tiện thể, tiện lợi đựng đặt, bảo quản, giảm thiểu thất lạc những chi tiết nhỏ, cũng như đảm bảo ko bị xô lệch trong quá trình chuyên chở.





_Máy bắt vít Makita DF001DW thích hợp cho các vận dụng trong gia đình_

Bộ tua vít Makita DF001DW này đã được thiết bị đủ phụ kiện, bao gồm:

1 thân máy chính.
1 bộ sạc 5V – 1A (dây USB và adapter) dễ dàng, cấp năng lượng dữ trữ cho máy, thời gian sạc nhanh ở bất cứ nơi đâu, thời gian sạc nhanh, một thể ích.
1 hộp cất bằng nhựa.
81 chi tiết tương trợ để bạn thực hành công tác.
Hiện sản phẩm này đang được bán có *giá tham khảo là 1.016.000đ (Đã gồm VAT), *bảo hành 6 tháng trên toàn quốc tại Maykhoanmakita.net và Maydochuyendung.com – Đại lý chuyên sản xuất các sản phẩm chất lượng cao cấp, giá tốt nhất trên cả nước.

Hi vẳng với các thông báo trên sẽ giúp bạn sở hữu quyết định chọn mua phù hợp. Makita DF001DW chính hãng sẽ với dán tem 7 màu chống hàng giả, vậy nên hãy lưu ý để tránh tìm phải hàng giả nhé!


----------

